# Vexilar question



## wildcoy73 (Mar 2, 2004)

You need to first settle down. Sounds like your new to the unit. 
The zoom is 6 feet on your model and is left side of the screen. 
The fl 18 does have a smaller screen than the 20.
What you can do is go to your sporting good shop and buy the magnifier screen for it. This will help you out a bit. 
The next thing is to go out and use the unit in zoom mode when ever you can and get use to it. After a few trip you will be able to read the unit and tell if the marks your seeing below the bottom reading are fish and even tell when the fish is off to the side of the cone. 
Plus if your in shallow water and extra weeds you may need to buy the power adapter. This funtction does help. I have it on the 20 and a few lakes I fish I have to use the low power mode to see threw the weeds.
If you ever get near the Grand rapids area I'll take ya out and give ya a run down on using and reading the unit.


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

Try a bigger BAIT, kind of like the one you used to start this thread.:lol:


----------



## tommy-n (Jan 9, 2004)

thats what I was starting to wonder a few posts ago


----------



## blgoose44 (Oct 10, 2008)

I know he's a graph guy, I've seen him talk about it. But that's ok, ain't much to do at home in the winter, might as well sit around and yank chains. If I am wrong I am sorry. But a post from 10-25-2008 says:

Quote:Here's what I would go with instead of a vexilar or marcum. For $300 I would get a Lowrance X67c. I sold my Vexilar FL-18 after using the Lowrance all last winter. The vexilar just sat at home.:lol:


----------



## Chad Smith (Dec 13, 2008)

walleye said:


> Chad Smith:
> Sorry to hear about your problem with the Vexilar. How old is it and what kind, FL18 pro pack or ultra, what cone do you have?
> I have had the FL8(19*cone) for 5 years and works great, really easy to use. I have over a $100 worth of accessories plus an extra battery. If you decide the zoom isn't everything you hoped it would be I am more than willing to make a trade plus some cash.
> 
> ...


Yes the FL8 shows more space on the "screen" only because it _doesn't_ have zoom. I highly recommend getting a second opinion from someone on the ice that fishes an 18 or 20. After you have tried everything and are still disappointed my offer still stands.


----------



## buster5199 (Feb 22, 2007)

Kind of bad when guys want to honestly answer questions and it is just someone out trying to have some fun. Dude just go fishing instead of trying to prove what you view to be inadequacies of a certain product. I understand that the X67C may be great but after reading alot of threads for over a year on the various products, I rarely hear someone have to ask what their settings are for a vex or marcum, but it has to be routinely shared with the X67C. Simple is still better for some, as long as it catches fish.


----------



## walleye (Aug 12, 2006)

WTH  

I ask for help and I get this?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

when you zoom, the LHS of the screen will be the bottom 6' of the water column... if you are having too much clutter at the bottom with just a spoon/minnow, you have your gain set too high, possibly way too high. I like to have it just enough that i can mark my bait reliably. when a fish comes barely in the cone it will be green (and typically look like its lower as its off at an angle which is a greater distance from the ducer). as it gets closer it will turn yellow then red as the fish nears the sonar signal gets stronger. It will also look like its coming up a bit, but many times in reality thats just because of the cone.

on water that isn't deep at all, it doesn't make sense to zoom, as half of the screen would make up the 6' or more of the water column anyways.


----------



## buster5199 (Feb 22, 2007)

blgoose44 said:


> I know he's a graph guy, I've seen him talk about it. But that's ok, ain't much to do at home in the winter, might as well sit around and yank chains. If I am wrong I am sorry. But a post from 10-25-2008 says:
> 
> Quote:Here's what I would go with instead of a vexilar or marcum. For $300 I would get a Lowrance X67c. I sold my Vexilar FL-18 after using the Lowrance all last winter. The vexilar just sat at home.:lol:


Dude, you have been outed , at least own up to it. I did the search on your posts and found the same results.


----------



## walleye (Aug 12, 2006)

buster5199 said:


> Dude, you have been outed , at least own up to it. I did the search on your posts and found the same results.


i had to sell it to pay bills when i was laid off. now i have a fl18 again and i' need help learing how to use it. so either help me learn how to use it or quit kicking a guy in the crotch for getting laid off. :rant:


----------



## walleye (Aug 12, 2006)

MSUICEMAN said:


> when you zoom, the LHS of the screen will be the bottom 6' of the water column... if you are having too much clutter at the bottom with just a spoon/minnow, you have your gain set too high, possibly way too high. I like to have it just enough that i can mark my bait reliably. when a fish comes barely in the cone it will be green (and typically look like its lower as its off at an angle which is a greater distance from the ducer). as it gets closer it will turn yellow then red as the fish nears the sonar signal gets stronger. It will also look like its coming up a bit, but many times in reality thats just because of the cone.
> 
> on water that isn't deep at all, it doesn't make sense to zoom, as half of the screen would make up the 6' or more of the water column anyways.


i have my jig showing up a one green line. is that too much gain?


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

sounds about right.... if the bottom is cluttered with weeds, use the low power option.


----------



## skamaniac (Nov 4, 2001)

Ticketripper said:


> To zoom in on the bottom 5 feet, use BL mode. Look on the left side of the flasher it will show the botom 5 feet. The right side will show everything top to bottom. I only use BL mode in deeper water ( 15 feet or so). Otherwise just stick to the norm mode. Remember less is better when it comes to the gain dial. Just enought to see your bait (green not red)and its set right. Anything biger than your bait will show up. I can see my bait comming off the bottom and sometimes think I have to raise it up for the fish to eat it.If you know someone who can show you, you will love it.


Bottom Lock (BL) is not for ice fishing (stationary) use. Use BL when you are trolling or drifting. It locks on to the bottom 6 ft. When ice fishing, use AZ (automatic zoom).

Just follow the link i posted above and watch the videos. They are great even if you've owned one for awhile.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

walleye said:


> i had to sell it to pay bills when i was laid off. now i have a fl18 again and i' need help learing how to use it. so either help me learn how to use it or quit kicking a guy in the crotch for getting laid off. :rant:


I'm a Lowrance owner and advocate, and found your joke pretty darn funny. But, in fairness to these Vex guys I should point out that you state in your profile that you're "self-employed." How does someone who's "self-employed" get laid off? Did you fire yourself? Was it because you were spending too much time pestering Vex owners instead of working?


----------



## walleye (Aug 12, 2006)

First of all, the guy who started the thread wasn't me, but a very close friend of mine. He doesn't have a computer or internet access, so I occasionally let him borrow my laptop. He doesn't have a screen name so I let him use mine every once in a while. I trust him completely and I know he won't be a jerk while using it. 

He's had a vexilar for many years but didn't really understand how to use it so he bought a lowrance and loved it. Well with the economy being in rough shape he had to sell off almost all of his fishing and hunting equipment to make ends meet...I'm sure there are guys on here that have had to do the same.

I know there are a lot of good men on this site, so I encouraged him to ask for help, which is what he did. I want to thank those of you that took the time out to help him and were sincere in your efforts. To those of you who chose to accuse him of wrong doing, before knowing the facts, you should be ashamed and embarrassed of your actions. I've been encouraging him to join the site and participate for a while, but I can see that isn't going to happen now. It's a shame too, because he has a lot of experience in certain areas of the outdoors and would have been a great asset to the site.

So, thanks again to those that were helping him. To those that turned on him, I expected more out of you and I'm disappointed that you chose to treat fellow hunter and fisherman in such a deplorable manner. It's guys like you that give this site a black eye and bad name on other hunting and fishing forums on the net.


----------



## Huffy (Jan 19, 2009)

One would think that if it truly was your "friend" using the computer that he would have said that way back when you first got called out as a graph guy.....

Also, the fact that you asked how to make the Vex zoom in to 5 feet, after stating that the manual says it can only zoom to 6 feet, along with your other comments, makes it quite obvious that you were simply screwing with people. 

You've been called out, own up to it. Your attempts to back track are lamer than my attempts to explain my actions to my wife when I come home drunk and smelling like the booby bar. 

Geezuz man, I like the Lowrance too, but your pathetic attempts to screw with people are giving us Lowrance guys a bad name.


----------



## zx10r2004 (Sep 24, 2005)

his buddy has a lowrance and loves it but sold it and kept the vexilar because his retarded friend couldn't figure out how to use it in five years. tell your friend to stand in a mirror and say I AM SOFA KING RE TODD DID out loud 10 times.:lol::lol::lol::lol::lol:


----------



## MSUICEMAN (Jan 9, 2002)

maybe i'm just not as confrontational, but who cares even if he is a troll?


----------



## JJ Mac (Dec 29, 2003)

I agree let's just drop it guys, and try to remain on our best behavior while Walleye Mike is away.


----------



## WALLEYE MIKE (Jan 7, 2001)

JJ Mac said:


> I agree let's just drop it guys, and try to remain on our best behavior while Walleye Mike is away.


I'm here now!!!


I say CASE CLOSED!


----------

